# Has breathe right strips worked for your dogs ears?



## Daniellem1013

Hey all, have you tried the breathe right strips on on your GSD or GSD mix, and more importantly did the method work??

I have a GSD x Husky mix named Luna. She's a beautiful and amazing pup and is now about 6 months.
The person which I bought her from sent pictures of her siblings all which have their ears up, though one has one flopped ear. So I am a little bummed her ears never stood up. Some times they do, but only for a few seconds

SO I decided to give a the breathing strips a try! I have no idea if her ears will stand, but here are her before and after pics. She just got spayed which is why she's wearing the cone . also there are two pictures of her siblings at the end

Any recommendations and letting me know if you were successful with your ear experiment would be nice  Thanks!


----------



## yuriy

Cute pup!

What do "breathe right strips" have to do with a dog's ears?


----------



## gsdheeler

One of my dogs ears needed a bit more help than a BR Strip would offer so we used the pink roller method, Another dogs ear needed just a little bit of help the BR Strip method did the trick. I did learn not to bother with the smaller strip use the largest they make. I think it depends how much help the dogs ear needs.


----------



## dogma13

Luna is beautiful!No advice for ears though


----------



## yuriy

I think I'm missing something. Google suggests that "breathe right strips" are used for help with nasal congestion. Are you guys talking about somehow using these things for the dog's ears??


----------



## dogfaeries

Here's a thread on using the breathe right strips.

I used them on one of Russell's ears that seemed a little soft to me. There's a photo of him on that thread, with a couple of the strips in one ear.


----------



## Daniellem1013

Thanks for the replies! I read on one of the forms that using the breath right strips and skin adhesive/glue and placing on the inside of a dogs ear can offer some steady support. I placed them in 24 hrs ago and so far they seem well set and the ears look to be standing up well with them!

I'll have to look into the rollers as well if this way doesn't work, thank you


----------



## Daniellem1013

And thank you for the link to the BR strip thread!


----------



## CaliGSD3

Id highly recommend getting pair of ear forms from Redline Canine. I tried breathe right strips and a couple other methods with my pup and the ear forms were by far the easiest and most effective. 
Breathe right strips fell out a little too often and weren't supportive enough for my pup. The forms would easily stay in for weeks as long as I did little touch ups every few days if a corner came a loose. And this was with my pup wrestling with other dogs and playing in the water for a couple hours daily. 
For the best chance of them standing, I'd recommend leaving them in for a good solid month with no break days!


----------



## Daniellem1013

Thanks so much CaliGSD3, I'll have to look into this just incase the strips don't work. I'll give the strips a fair chance until I run out, if no improvement I'll be sure to try your method a try!

Thank you again for every one for the helpful advice, I appreciate it a ton!


----------



## Sunflowers

Daniellem1013 said:


> Thanks so much CaliGSD3, I'll have to look into this just incase the strips don't work. I'll give the strips a fair chance until I run out, if no improvement I'll be sure to try your method a try!
> 
> Thank you again for every one for the helpful advice, I appreciate it a ton!


Well... At 6 months you are running out of time. You may want to go with the forms. There is a window in which you can do this and have it work.


----------



## Daniellem1013

Sunflowers said:


> Well... At 6 months you are running out of time. You may want to go with the forms. There is a window in which you can do this and have it work.


 I have in regards to the breathe right strips. Here is a picture of her ears with the strips in, seems like they are offering good support what do you guys think?








I am buying the moleskins though next week just incase.


----------



## Daniellem1013

*Her ears are finally standing!*

So after using breath right strips on the inside of Luna's ears for 2 weeks, they appear to be standing on their own! It's been a full week and so far, so good. Here is her before and after. she's a GSD x Husky, I can't get over how different she looks 

















she was 6.5-7months and had floppy ears, but the strips worked great. If you have a pup whose ears were being stubborn I highly recommend this method.


----------



## dogma13

She looks totally different!Glad it worked for you and you're happy with the results


----------



## Prooney

I tried the moleskin with skin bond and strips on top of the moleskin. He is 7 months old and just the tip of his one year doesn't like to stay up. I'm hoping his works.


----------



## Mister C

CaliGSD3 said:


> Id highly recommend getting pair of ear forms from Redline Canine. I tried breathe right strips and a couple other methods with my pup and the ear forms were by far the easiest and most effective.
> Breathe right strips fell out a little too often and weren't supportive enough for my pup. The forms would easily stay in for weeks as long as I did little touch ups every few days if a corner came a loose. And this was with my pup wrestling with other dogs and playing in the water for a couple hours daily.
> For the best chance of them standing, I'd recommend leaving them in for a good solid month with no break days!


+1 My experience as well. I had to do two rounds of ear forms to get Linus' right ear to stand up. Leave them in longer than you think necessary and touch up any loose corners. If the first round fails immediately start a second round. No break days as CaliGSD3 says. Best of luck.


----------



## Prooney

Prooney said:


> I tried the moleskin with skin bond and strips on top of the moleskin. He is 7 months old and just the tip of his one year doesn't like to stay up. I'm hoping his works.


Ok I really need some peace of mind. I've had the moleskin with skin bond on for over two weeks now. It is showing no signs of falling off on its own. Will it? I want to take it off to see if it has worked. I tried rubbing some baby oil on it but that hasn't worked either. Any feedback would be great.


----------



## HarrynGriz

I'm glad the strips worked for you! Luna is beautiful.


----------



## MandyLynn

Daniellem1013 said:


> *Her ears are finally standing!*
> 
> So after using breath right strips on the inside of Luna's ears for 2 weeks, they appear to be standing on their own! It's been a full week and so far, so good. Here is her before and after. she's a GSD x Husky, I can't get over how different she looks
> 
> View attachment 336890
> 
> 
> View attachment 336898
> 
> 
> she was 6.5-7months and had floppy ears, but the strips worked great. If you have a pup whose ears were being stubborn I highly recommend this method.


Where & how did you place them in the ear? I have the strips in my dogs ear right now & his ear is straight out but still not standing up. So I’m guessing my placement isn’t right


----------



## IllinoisNative

This is an old thread with the last response being from 2016. I don't think these posters are still on this site.


----------



## Remismalls

MandyLynn said:


> Where & how did you place them in the ear? I have the strips in my dogs ear right now & his ear is straight out but still not standing up. So I’m guessing my placement isn’t right


As long as the your dogs base are strong they should stand up once you put the strips.. I put them on my 6 month old GSD because they would only stand up when she would run. So I just put them in the middle trying to support where the ear was creating a natural crease. It does work tho. Posted a before and after


----------



## Remismalls

Tried to attach a picture without the strips in her ears to show you, but this pic should be able to show you how I placed them. Good luck


----------

